# Pomp Skunk 2014



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally got my 1st Pomp on the fly this year ! I've been spooking everything w/my WFF line I think? Tried a fast sink line, what pain when throwing a lot of cast. This morning I set up a ladder out some and used an intermediate sink line. It worked fine, cast great. Caught a few Blues and the one small Pompano. 

It's amazing what you can see off the ladder, I saw 3 good Cobia 1 was HUGE! Also 2 Reds I doubt an 8 wt could of stop :blink:.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! How far out did you set your ladder?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

not far just where I could cast into beach side edge of the darker water. Maybe 125' from the sand.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!

What type of ladder do you use? Fiberglass 8' step ladder?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

no I'm old, 6' aluminum.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet. If you hang out on the back side of that first bar, you will see and catch fish. All there is to it.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

very cool ... thanx for report


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Do you have to add a base to the ladder's feet? I would think it would sink in. 
Irish


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

IrishBlessing said:


> Do you have to add a base to the ladder's feet? I would think it would sink in.
> Irish


Just down to the 1st rung then it's like it was planted, and surprisingly stable :yes: .


----------

